# Time for suspicious eBay Cypripedium and Paphiopedilum listings!



## Alessandro G. (Dec 31, 2022)

As the winter months approach, eBay starts to fill up with suspicious Cypripedium listings from accounts that are only a few months old listing novelty species. I want to point out that I did not buy from this seller. Therefore I do not know if the other listings on his profile are legit. The template is the same, a rare species listed with usually Google-sourced images of the species, a ludicrous price and about €90 to €100 for shipping (I would guess that eBay does not refund or take commissions on shipping).

I remember a fraudulent Cypripedium wardii seller that used the same pictures on its eBay listings. The account was shut down soon after.

Among Cypripedium, some rare Paphiopedilum hybrids are also listed, mainly rungsuriyanum hybrids.

I have attached some of the listings below, but I would like to know your opinion as maybe this is a well-known seller with a different account, as I have seen on other threads.

I hope this can be helpful to


----------

